# Most beautiful city in the United States.



## BALENCIAGA (Feb 5, 2008)

New York, NY


San Francisco, CA


Boston, MA


Los Angeles, CA


Chicago


Miami


San Diego


Washington DC


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

San Fran is the only city on that list I haven't been to. That said I am voting for it.


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Where is Vegas? :drunk:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

New York City or LA. I'll vote for NYC


----------



## rasca123 (Sep 22, 2008)

none


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

NYC


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358339&page=30


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

San Francisco hands down. Greatest natural setting IMO and made even better with its charm and flare.


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

definately san fran. There is something more crisp about it. Definitely not NYC...all those brown ugly buildings on that near flat landscape uke:


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

NYC has some awesome skyscrapers and one of the most exciting street life. But for cleanliness it sucks big time compared to Tokyo and Seoul :lol::nuts::banana:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

New Orleans after Katrina is prettier than some of those cities, should of definintely been included in this poll along with old cities like Charleston and Savannah.


























































Great pictures from FLICKR.COM


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Boston hands down - best combination of setting architecture, and historical charm. SF in second has a better natural setting, and is a bit more dynamic, but I prefer Boston's built form aesthetically (better colours, less repetitive beige buildings).


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Boston is in my opinion, the most beautiful, though the skyline picture doesn't really do it justice. 




















New York however, is the most aesthetically stimulating city, and therefore the most aesthetically appealing city for me. San Francisco is somewhere between the two.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

san fransisco.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

san fran or Boston.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

NYC for me.



monkeyronin said:


>


Wow, great! How much of Boston looks like that?


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

Los Angeles is by far the most breathtaking city. When I first saw it in a post card in Panama, I was surprised by the complicity of its skyline (by the way I did not what skyline was), and I know that's the beginning of my obsession of becoming an architect and hey I’m almost there. But I vote for DC because I live 45 minutes from it…LOL:lol:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ what city do you live in?

from the choices i would say NY, SF, DC, and Boston are far above the others in beauty




rasca123 said:


> none


unless you mean that you're answer isn't on the list, that's a very immature and pathetic answer hno:


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Kame said:


> Wow, great! How much of Boston looks like that?


A considerable portion of the inner-city, something like this: 









Though there are still many beautiful areas outside of that like downtown, the North End, Cambridge, Fenway, etc.


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

Portland and Seattle are more beautiful than most of those cities.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

San Fran out of that list but where is Seattle?


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Washington


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

If Seattle was on there, I'd vote for it. 
But I'll vote for NYC


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Seattle and Philadelphia are not on the list.
there is also no "other" option.


----------



## 599GTB (Jan 18, 2009)

The _city_ of New York looks better than SF but the _nature_ surrounding San Francisco looks nicer and more dramatic than the surroundings of NYC. I hate the architecture/buildings of San Francisco. Looks ugly.

Man made beauty = NYC, Natural beauty= San Francisco.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I vote San Francisco


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

1 SF with no doubt.

Also good ones: SD, Boston, NY

Los Angeles shouldn't even be on the list, there's way better places than that


----------

